# bladder bullysticks



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

has anyone purchased these are they long lasting?

6" Inch Bladder Bully Sticks | Dog Chews & Treats


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cow bladder..it says "similar chew time as the bullysticks" so im guessin its the same chewage LOL :lol: looks good though! i love this site


----------

